
I Got an Offer at Facebook, Turned It Down, and Moved On - iuliangulea
https://iuliangulea.com/blog/how-i-got-an-offer-at-facebook-turned-it-down-and-went-on/
======
jart
I admire the grit. Although turning down the Developer Support Engineer offer
from Facebook to be a SWE at PepsiCo sounds like Jon Snow turning down the
Steward role he was offered by the Lord Commander.

~~~
iuliangulea
Depends on the priorities. I would rather write code all day at PepsiCo
instead of writing code 2-3 hours and writing documentation and answering
emails in the other 5-6 hours at Facebook. Besides, the transition to an SWE
at FB takes 2-3 years. I believe sometimes you have to take a step back in
order to make 2 steps forward later. But I saw that as more than 1 step I had
to make backwards.

~~~
jart
I wouldn't view it as a step backwards at all. FAANG employees are just about
the most pampered workers on earth and they know how hard freelancing can be.
Only thing that really matters is having engineer in the title. Everyone does
the dishes. Two to three years is like the blink of a eye.

------
just-juan-post
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NbZBpMW4Iw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NbZBpMW4Iw)

